# Choozen1ne's MAC



## choozen1ne (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello everyone I finally got around to taking picutres of some of my MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is only half of the eyeshadow I have and none of my lip products are pictured - I will get around to those later , along with the pigments , paint , liners , brushes 
Thanks for looking


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice collection.


----------



## choozen1ne (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks !


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 15, 2008)

nice [email protected]


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 26, 2008)

great collection


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 26, 2008)

very nice collection!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow!! This is such an awesome collection!  I can't imagine it with everything!!


----------

